# Low cost Frame notch MKV R32



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Frame Notch MKV R32*

2 1/2 ID x 3 OD 1/4 inch sidewall steel pipe $5.99 FT Steel supply store. 
3 inch bi metal hole saw $14.99 Home Depot. 
2-4 1/2 cutting wheels Home Depot $5.00 . 
I used a brand new hole saw bit and it only took about five minutes to cut the hole. 









































Laying frame bolts now 
[EMAIL="







[/EMAIL] 

Before 21 1/4 









After 21 even 









First thing I did was get a piece I cut from the car and a piece I was going to weld to the car and do a test to get the heat and the feed from the mig welder right. Plus I have never welded anything before and could use the practice anyways. This was only a practice piece so please don't hate on my welding skills The piece I welded to the car came out pretty good considering I have never welded before and there is nothing bad that can happen a little grinding cant fix. 
Don't forget to disconnect the negative battery cable before you start welding on the car. I also unplugged the AccuAir ECU just to be on the safe side. 









So the question every one asks is does the MKV R need a notch? Yes, but not much of one. Any lower you would need to notch the steering arm. This pick is when the car is aired out and laying frame. 












This pick is of the car at ride height. I am going to grind down some of the welds and clean it up a bit before putting on some rubber under coating. 











A lot of work for just a 1/4 inch but the main reason I did a notch is because I didn't like the weight of the car resting on the axle. I will post some picks of the completed notch next weekend when I have more time. 

Done with a coat of rubber undercoating. 


















I hope this was helpful to any one who is thinking about doing a notch by their self


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice! Good pics and info. That 1/4" makes it:thumbup: no point in buyin air if you cant lay subframe bolts


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Brian! Want to help me with mine before Fixx?


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice work. This is exactly how I did mine too. I had the hole saw at work and I have a mig welder so it was a no brainer for me really. It's not hard to do at all on an MKV if you have the right tools or friends that do. :thumbup:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

darcness said:


> Nice work. This is exactly how I did mine too. I had the hole saw at work and I have a mig welder so it was a no brainer for me really. It's not hard to do at all on an MKV if you have the right tools or friends that do. :thumbup:


 Exactly! A few hours tops if your taking your time :thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

nice write up :thumbup:


----------



## .:S (Sep 24, 2007)

Good thread:thumbup:

I'm curious, does anybody ever paint the inside of the notch when done? Painting the outside is simple, but I've always been scared of it rusting from the inside out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know how one would paint the inside when it's done. You could paint it first, but the weld would most certainly burn off most of the paint. I don't think it's possible since it's an enclosed cavity. Unless you have some idea on how to do it...


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I didn't think about it rusting out from the inside out, but not a bad question. If you look at the right side of the C notch in the pick there is a plastic anchor that you can pull out and insert a straw from a can of brake cleaner to put on your paint can and just load up the inside real heavy to make sure you get everything covered up real good.


----------



## Piso (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

pretty much the way we did mine...looks good:thumbup:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bump for finished.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks good :beer::beer:


----------

